# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 7/8/08



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

Another RAW at Nass. Met up with Brian and Jeff to give MR. evil a tour. Did the basic Lamson loop. I get the impression Tim really like it. It has a little bit of everything - starts with the typical tight twisties so common to Nassahegan, then some more technical stuff, then a climb with some ledgy type riding, a few downhills, some more twisties, that great stretch that parallels 69 to finish up on the Scoville twisties.

Jeff's new ride is sweet and the lefty fork didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. :razz: A little tough given the humidity today, but it felt great to get out. Thanks for the good company, guys! I'm spent.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Great ride once again with everyone. I am pretty beat and about to hit the bed shortly.

Greg, you were cranking through there today, great job.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Great ride.  Greg was hauling ass, especially through the last sections.  I had fun and I definitely got a work out, I'm freaking beat!

Tim and I met up about an hour before Greg and Jeff showed up to get a quick loop in before the real fun started.  We did the short bit of twisties north of Scoville and then crossed to do a small loop on the south side, coming out at the parking lot.  We rode for a bit over a half hour I think.  I felt good through those sections, clearing a lot of stuff that I often have trouble with.  I also felt good through most of the main ride, but psyched myself out on a few of the downhill sections. :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2008)

Great ride yesterday! But I think I may have over done it coming off my recent sickness. Halfway home after the ride I started having trouble breathing. Almost like an asthma attack. My breathing got better as the night went on, but my lungs still feel a bit strained this morning, 

Back to ride; that place has a good mix of everything and I really enjoyed it. My favorite sections had to be the rocky areas after the climb and those rocky DH sections. Those were a blast. I was really impressed with the way Greg was attacking those gnarly DH sections on his HT (he cleaned them all). And the last 20 minutes of the ride Greg was a freaking rocket. I was doing my best to keep up with him but most times he was so far ahead I couldn’t even see him. 


What does 'RAW' stand for?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Ride After Work


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. After we crossed Cornwall Road, it was like someone lit a fire under my ass. The endorphin high was in full gear and I just wanted to go, go, go. I cleared many areas that normally give me trouble which continued to get me pumped. By the time I hit the lot, I was spent. Awesome ride.

Hope you're feeling better Tim. That heavy humid air can make you have that water-logged breathing feeling. Gotta be much worse after a cold.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hope you're feeling better Tim. That heavy humid air can make you have that water-logged breathing feeling. Gotta be much worse after a cold.



The wierd thing is that I was fine while we were riding. It was until almost 40 minutes later that I was having trouble breathing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim, sorry to hear about your trouble breathing.  Hopefully you're feeling better for the weekend so you can get some more rides in.


----------

